# Who makes their own holsters?



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been dabbling with making my own holsters for carrying, both leather and Kydex. 
Any one else?
Here are a couple pics...

My first leather IWB for my Taurus .357









A pocket holster for a P3AT









And a Kydex IWB for the P3AT with velco backed clips to color coordinate. 
(Its my wife's gun.)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Tnoisaw has shown a few he's done with Kydex. Maximo makes some really nice ones in leather. I'm sure there are some other guys as well, but the names are escaping me. 

I think Mike B. would be drawn and quartered if he did (he works for Galco).


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Tuckable IWB kydex/leatther w/knife holder.









Kydex pocket holster for KT P3AT









Kydex IWB for G23









Concealex for G23









I recently made an imitation Smart Carry out of a pair of old jeans. I modified mine with a, "Anaconda split". This is a split inbetween the gun and mag to allow mini me to come out. No pics yet.

I have plans for another one but am keeping it highly classified until I'm done with it. I'm hoping it may be marketable to sell.

This is one made for me by our own Maximo.









I go from the above holster to my Blackhawk Serpa with my Glock and my imitation Smart Carry with my KT.


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

It looks like you've got the clip down nicely. I'm still working on getting a sharper corner on it. 
Stellar work! Like I say, right now I'm dabbling. A nice OWB mag holder is next in the works. I've done another IWB for my wife's S&W Ladysmith in Kydex but the design still needs work.
Its a fun hobby, anyway!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I recently made an imitation Smart Carry out of a pair of old jeans. I modified mine with a, *"Anaconda split".* This is a split in between the gun and mag to allow mini me to come out. No pics yet.


Far be it for me to beat a dead horse, but after that "snorkeling incident", I think it would be more like Pygmy Rattler, not Anaconda. :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> Far be it for me to beat a dead horse, but after that "snorkeling incident", I think it would be more like Pygmy Rattler, not Anaconda. :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


Sure, Shatter my dreams! OK, so it's more like an inchworm than an anaconda. Hey, It's given me three kids. Of course, I don't think it likes me as much anymore. It doesn't look up at me as often has it use to. It just hangs around, its head just hanging down in sad despair. WOO is me!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

tt3 said:


> It looks like you've got the clip down nicely. I'm still working on getting a sharper corner on it.
> Stellar work! Like I say, right now I'm dabbling. A nice OWB mag holder is next in the works. I've done another IWB for my wife's S&W Ladysmith in Kydex but the design still needs work.
> Its a fun hobby, anyway!


Ya, I enjoy making things like that. Were do you get your supplies? When I get home from work I'll post a link to where I get my Kydex et.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Sure, Shatter my dreams! OK, so it's more like an inchworm than an anaconda. Hey, It's given me three kids. Of course, I don't think it likes me as much anymore. It doesn't look up at me as often has it use to. It just hangs around, its head just hanging down in sad despair. WOO is me!


Too much information! Gahhhhh! :buttkick:


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> Ya, I enjoy making things like that. Were do you get your supplies? When I get home from work I'll post a link to where I get my Kydex et.


I got mine here, I think I got four or five 12x24 sheets and that has been keeping me busy. It doesn't take much to make something for that little P3AT. I need a better source for the screws and stuff, the local hardware store only has aluminum and that sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got a couple that I've made..nothing all that complicated..A belt slide for a 1911 and a cross draw originally made for my Sigma that I refit to use with my browning pro-40...As soon as I can find some dang batteries for my digicam i'll get those postedbrokenimage


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

tt3 said:


> I got mine here, I think I got four or five 12x24 sheets and that has been keeping me busy. It doesn't take much to make something for that little P3AT. I need a better source for the screws and stuff, the local hardware store only has aluminum and that sticks out like a sore thumb.


That's the same place that I got my supplies at. I got screws and rivits there too.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Brass Chicago Screws (yup, that's what they're called) can be found in big-city stationery stores. They're used for holding bookkeeping ledgers together, and they come in many lengths. You can probably find them on the web. You can get black ones from Galco and (I think) Bianchi.
Failing that, try MacPherson Leather Company in either Los Angeles (downtown) or Seattle. They'll sell over the phone. They also sell rivets of many kinds, all the leather tools you'll ever need, proper thread, cement, brass and copper nails, and (of course) leather.
Part of the problem in dealing with a place like MacPherson is that you've got to know something about what you want, because there is no "complete" catalog. But the people who work there are patient and helpful. For holster stuff, ask for the saddlery department.
(I gotta admit that the last time I dealt with MacPherson was about 10 years ago, just before I retired.)


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> That's the same place that I got my supplies at. I got screws and rivits there too.


I didn't look for the rivets there, though I did get a half dozen chicago screws, but they were too short for what I needed. I'll have to look again. Of course, they sold my name so I'm getting a bunch of knife catalog's in the mail now.


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've used Tandy Leather for my leather stuff, I hadn't thought to look elsewhere. Perhaps that is why my holsters look as they do. :lol:
Thanks for the info!!



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Brass Chicago Screws (yup, that's what they're called) can be found in big-city stationery stores. They're used for holding bookkeeping ledgers together, and they come in many lengths. You can probably find them on the web. You can get black ones from Galco and (I think) Bianchi.
> Failing that, try MacPherson Leather Company in either Los Angeles (downtown) or Seattle. They'll sell over the phone. They also sell rivets of many kinds, all the leather tools you'll ever need, proper thread, cement, brass and copper nails, and (of course) leather.
> Part of the problem in dealing with a place like MacPherson is that you've got to know something about what you want, because there is no "complete" catalog. But the people who work there are patient and helpful. For holster stuff, ask for the saddlery department.
> (I gotta admit that the last time I dealt with MacPherson was about 10 years ago, just before I retired.)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

tt3 said:


> I didn't look for the rivets there, though I did get a half dozen chicago screws, but they were too short for what I needed. I'll have to look again. Of course, they sold my name so I'm getting a bunch of knife catalog's in the mail now.


I guess I wasn't special like you. I don't get the catalogs.:smt022

I have checked out book binding sites for Chicago screws and you can find some good deals. Just be prepared to buy much more than you need.


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I guess I wasn't special like you. I don't get the catalogs.:smt022
> 
> I have checked out book binding sites for Chicago screws and you can find some good deals. Just be prepared to buy much more than you need.


Well shoot. Does that mean the catalogs came from a different vendor? Maybe its Cheaper than Dirt that sends me all that crap? :smt076

Book binding sites, huh? I'll have to give that a look too. I just don't feel right dropping a wad of $$ for a bag of 100 when I need four.
Oh well.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

tt3 said:


> Well shoot. Does that mean the catalogs came from a different vendor? Maybe its Cheaper than Dirt that sends me all that crap? :smt076
> 
> Book binding sites, huh? I'll have to give that a look too. I just don't feel right dropping a wad of $$ for a bag of 100 when I need four.
> Oh well.


Make twenty-five holsters.:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tt3 said:


> ...Book binding sites, huh?...I just don't feel right dropping a wad of $$ for a bag of 100 when I need four...


Not book-binding sites, but *stationery supply* retailers. Like where you'd buy bookkeeping ledgers, and other business office supplies.

And you don't have to buy hundreds of them. When I bought from MacPherson Leather, I could buy as few as I wanted...as long as I didn't mind paying the shipping charges. The trick is to order all the other stuff you need at the same time, and pay only one shipping charge.
Don't you need thread? Rivets? A decent rivet-setting hammer? Snaps? A snap-setting tool? Etc., etc., etc.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Just thought I'd add a link to those of you who want to make their own stuff. I just joined this yesturday and it's loaded with information on this subject.
http://www.diytactical.com/main/


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Well there aren't many holsters out there for my Rami. Since my father in law has one too we decided that we (mostly he) should make a few. This is what he came up with.










The notch is for the magazine release. With out it the mag would occasionally decide to release itself


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice work. I think thats the most fun of making your own. You can modify it exactly how you want it. Of course, you are the only one to blame when it doesn't work the way it should, but thats the risk.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice job! 

I'm actually stating to look for an industrial type sewing machine so I can make more stuff.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

It would be alot faster that way but kinda takes the fun out of hand stitching. And we dont have any plans for mass production so I think I'll stick to the old fashon way.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Drew:*
Hand stitching? Fun?
That's the first time I've ever seen those two things together in the same sentence. Must be you haven't done enough of it, yet.

*Tony:*
To stitch together the kinds of leather that make good holsters, you need something more powerful than merely an "industrial sewing machine."
I spent a good deal of my leisure time, when I had my leathersmithing shop, looking for a harness-sewing machine I could actually afford to buy. No luck. All too expensive, and most of them were antiques (because, I believe, they're no longer manufactured).
Best I could do was a new, but very old-fashion, shoe-stitcher that used straight (rather than the usual curved) needles. It had a three-inch throat (clear space from edge of workpiece to needle), which severely limited what I could machine-stitch. But it worked fine with most holster designs.
Of course, now it's an antique too, and no longer manufactured.
Best bet: look for harness-making shops that are going out of business, and get there "fustest with the mostest."


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Drew:*
> Hand stitching? Fun?
> That's the first time I've ever seen those two things together in the same sentence. Must be you haven't done enough of it, yet.
> 
> ...


I have more idea's that would utilize Cordora than leather so I think an industrial machine may be ok as far as what I've read about 'em. I don't plan on using leather so much that it would justify laying a wad of cash down for one. I'd go with my leather hole maker and hand stitch for that and I imagine after a while of that I'd say, "screw it" and stick with Cordora, after physical therapy for Carpal Tunnel is over.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I have more idea's that would utilize Cordora than leather so I think an industrial machine may be ok as far as what I've read about 'em. I don't plan on using leather so much that it would justify laying a wad of cash down for one. I'd go with my leather hole maker and hand stitch for that and I imagine after a while of that I'd say, "screw it" and stick with Cordora, after physical therapy for Carpal Tunnel is over.


You can make lots of useful things from Cordura Nylon, but concealment holsters isn't one of them. Believe me: I've tried.
Cordura can be made into a pretty decent field holster (with or without a flap), but it just doesn't lend itself to the shapes and stiffnesses required in a good concealment rig.

When you hand-stitch something, there's a way of holding it that really eases the difficulties involved.
It requires you to build a kind of clamp out of one-by-six or one-by-twelve lumber that you grip by sitting on it or holding it between your knees.
This clamp frees both hands to sew.
Ask me for more information, if this interests you (or anybody else).


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Drew:*
> Hand stitching? Fun?
> That's the first time I've ever seen those two things together in the same sentence. Must be you haven't done enough of it, yet.


Well I'm young and don't mind working with my hands. Yes it may be work but the payoff is well worth it and it kept me busy for a while.


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You mean something like this right? I've often wondered how easily it could be made...



Steve M1911A1 said:


> When you hand-stitch something, there's a way of holding it that really eases the difficulties involved.
> It requires you to build a kind of clamp out of one-by-six or one-by-twelve lumber that you grip by sitting on it or holding it between your knees.
> This clamp frees both hands to sew.
> Ask me for more information, if this interests you (or anybody else).


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You can make lots of useful things from Cordura Nylon, but concealment holsters isn't one of them. Believe me: I've tried.
> Cordura can be made into a pretty decent field holster (with or without a flap), but it just doesn't lend itself to the shapes and stiffnesses required in a good concealment rig.
> 
> When you hand-stitch something, there's a way of holding it that really eases the difficulties involved.
> ...


Would it be ok to hot glue parts of it together before handstiching to help hold it?


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> Would it be ok to hot glue parts of it together before handstiching to help hold it?


I use contact cement on leather sure makes it a lot easier


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*tt3:*
The Tandy "horse" has a screw clamp, while the ones I've made rely upon gravity and leg pressure. I like mine better because its easier to shift the workpiece around as you sew it -- you don't have to undo a clamp, but rather merely relax your leg.

*Tony:*
Don't use hot glue. It'll ruin the leather or Nylon if it's hot enough to bond properly, and if the heat doesn't get it, the too-strong bond will cause the material to tear. Use contact cement, or even rubber cement. Barge Cement is the classic leather stickum, but there are others.

*Drew:*
What I forgot to include with my drawing was how to use it. Let's assume that you're right-handed.
Lay the long board on your left thigh, with its tail on the floor to your right and the clamp-end on your left. Put your right leg over the top of the short board to act as the clamping force. The sewing awl goes in your right hand, and your left hand manipulates the locking thread. Adjust the setup for comfort and reach.
Another method is to sit on the whole thing, with it sticking out between your legs. This supplies the ultimate clamping force; and you'll be sewing right in front of you, instead of on your left.

Since I am technologically challenged, perhaps Drew could publish the drawing I sent him in a post, so *tt3* can see it.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is Steve's contraption










Thanks for drawing it up I'll post pics of mine after I find some time to make one


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Now that is slick! Thanks for drawing it up and posting it guys!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's the two I've made so far. One is a 1911 belt slide anda the other(my first) is a left hand cross drawbrokenimage


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*DevilsJohnson:*
Is the left-hand cross-draw holster stable, or does it wiggle around? I ask because I can't see where one of the belt slots is, so I don't know how close to the gun's center-of-mass it is.
I noticed the Chicago Screw, which I guess is a tension adjustment. Am I correct? Do you know about putting an ordinary electronics-chassis rubber grommet on the Chicago Screw, between the leather layers of the holster's pouch, to rub against the pistol? By using the screw to compress the grommet, you can control the retention-pressure on the pistol to a fine degree.
Is my information helpful?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just to establish my "street cred," here's a photo of my last-made holster and belt. It appeared on the cover of _Concealed Carry_ Magazine, about a year ago. (For a slightly larger, more detailed image, click on the pic.)

Holster and belt are made of nine-ounce oak-tanned cowhide.
The holster is hand-stitched :smt012. Its outside is finished with a combination of beeswax and common household furniture paste wax, and there's KG-9 Teflon holster-lube on its inside because  I made the damn' thing just a little too tight.
The belt was hand-rubbed surface-dyed, and then it was finished with Fiebing's Tan Kote (which doesn't last very long). It has been saddlesoaped many, many times, which reduced the dye a little. It has a simple bronze buckle (which you can't see in the photo).


----------

